# Forum Other Languages All other languages Arabic  Learn Arabic (Lesson 1)

## mokka

Adjectivies :  
/haeg/       هائج       Engry 
/saeid /     سعيد       Happy 
/ghadban/   غضبان        Mad 
/khagol /   خجول      Shy 
/khaef /    خائف        Scared 
/hazen/	    حزين     Sad 
/khagol /   خجول	    Ashamed 
/Motafage/ متفاجيء     Surprised 
/aneed/	    عنيد       Stubborn 
/qalqan/   قلقان	  Worried 
/mothaar/  مثار      Excited 
/mohrag/   محرج     Embarrassed  
(Advertisement deleted. L.)

----------

